# Ipod touch 4g 8go = 3g 8go?



## Lioshin (15 Octobre 2010)

Hello, je compte m'acheter un ipod touch 4g 8go, J'ai lus sur le net que l'ipod touch 3g 8g était identique au 2g 8 go . Ma question est 

est ce que l'ipod 4g 8go et pareil au 3 g ?


----------



## Sly54 (15 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Le 4G est 8Go est un vrai 4G, écran Rétina, Facetime, Enregistrement vidéo HD,  il n'y a qu'à aller voir ici


----------



## Lioshin (19 Octobre 2010)

Ok Merci


----------

